
Pinterest president and top business chief Tim Kendall is out - joubert
http://www.businessinsider.com/pinterest-president-tim-kendall-leaves-to-launch-his-own-startup-2017-11
======
CrankyBear
"Pinterest's president and top business executive, Tim Kendall, is leaving to
create a startup with the goal of curbing tech device addiction." Wait! What!

